# how do you mount a continental kit?



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey homies, i just bought a bumper kit for my 83 eldorado, how do i put it on my caddy?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

its a good link and thanks homie, but its a little hazy when it talks about mounting it to the bumper.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

no one can help me?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

find the center of your bumper then mark out the two holes and drill them all the way through and then get yourself some all thread and some nuts and spring washers and cut them to the length you want and tighten them up then the little strap on the bottom mounts to the bolt on the bottom of your bumper.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

If you run into problems with any of the steps above a full roll of duct tape should do the trick


----------



## Blanco_Londres (Apr 10, 2007)

im just wondering why dont people fit a fully functioning complete spare wheel/tire combo

that set up on the rear looks nice but to me its worthless if your only holding a chopped up wire wheel

on that eternal rollerz "how to" looks like theres plenty of room to hold a complete rim/tire inside the outer fiberglass shell, with only a bit extra modifiying?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Oct 13 2009, 05:10 AM~15340085
> *find the center of your bumper then mark out the two holes and drill them all the way through and then get yourself some all thread and some nuts and spring washers and cut them to the length you want and tighten them up then the little strap on the bottom mounts to the bolt on the bottom of your bumper.
> *


any pix of these holes? or any pix at all? i understand what youre sayin about drillin holes in your bumper to mount the kit, but my eldorado's bumper has tube steal on the other side of it.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

your going to want to drill through the tube steel as well the bolts wont hold well if they are only through the chrome parts


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

no pix of an install?


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Oct 13 2009, 01:04 PM~15343665
> *any pix of these holes? or any pix at all? i understand what youre sayin about drillin holes in your bumper to mount the kit, but my eldorado's bumper has tube steal on the other side of it.
> *


THE BUMPER KIT I GOT CAME OFF AN 80S MODEL ELDO IT HAS SOME HOOKS THAT WERE MADE TO MOUNT THE KIT , NO DRILLING NEEDED I GOT THE KIT 4 MY 79 BUT I CANT USE THE HOOKS ON MINE HIT ME UP , I ALSO GOT AN 80 MODEL CASTLE GRILL THAT SHOULD FIT THAT CAR IT CAME OFF A SEVILLE ,I THINK THAT 80S MODEL SHARED THE SAME GRILL SIZE SEVILLE / ELDO ?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

i already got the big boy grill with the flying bitch on the hood and i just put that bumper kit on my lac, but i drilled 2 holes right thru my damn bumper, so i think its too late to go back. but thanks homie.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

they hold better than the hooks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Oct 16 2009, 08:52 PM~15383028
> *they hold better than the hooks
> *


YOUR RITE I WILL BE DRILLING OUT MINE VERY SOON


----------

